
We Are Sorry to Inform You - nickb
http://www.computer.org/portal/site/computer/menuitem.eb7d70008ce52e4b0ef1bd108bcd45f3/index.jsp?pName=computer_level1&path=computer/homepage/1205&file=profession.xml&xsl=article.xsl
======
shiro
Wow this is both encouraging and scary. Encouraging to know even those great
people were once rejected. Scary to think I 'm also likely to be one of these
editors, thinking I know the field fairly well and dismissing true gems.

------
DaniFong
Are these real? How did the author of this post get them?

It's a very well written post -- it would just be remarkable if they're, you
know, actual reviews. I didn't think peer-review had such explicit 'votes'.

~~~
shiro
You guessed right. On March 2006 Computer magazine the author's letter was
posted stating it was a fake.

<quote> The reviews, I will state outright, are fiction, but with a twist:
Most of the observations and attitudes they convey came from actual reviews
(either of my own papers or of papers by my colleagues) that I found to be of
unacceptably low quality. </quote>

